# Stocking ideas for 240 litre



## LearnerFishLady (Feb 14, 2015)

Hello! 

I'm just setting up my very first tank (grew up with my Dad fishkeeping, but this is my first) and while it's getting started with its cycling, I'm starting to think about what I want in it. Problem is there is so much conflicting information!

My set up is an Eheim vivaline 240 with Eheim Ecco Pro 3 filter, 2 x 39 T5 lights, JBL river sand substrate, a few amazon swords at the moment, bogwood and using Ferropol+ and some JBL 'bombs' for the plants. I'm using ammonia for the fishless cycle. 

I'd like a vaguely South American theme (not as strict as a specific biotope) but am a little bit flexible. 

I love the idea of schooling fish ut am finding it hard to work out which 'main event' fish I won't kill off as a novice that fit with the theme! I'm interested to know what people think of the following:

- Bolivian Rams (pair or more? Lots of conflicting advice on this one! Will they get too aggressive when breeding?) 
- School of rummynose tetra (10?)
- Some Corys - interested to know which people like
- BN Pleco? 

How do these sound together and what else would work with them. Please do be brutal, I'd much rather learn this way than the hard way!


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

240 litres, so approximately 60 gallons. What are the dimensions?

I like your stocklist. You could probably do 2 pair of Bolivian rams. I have a pair of rams that spawned while in my 20 long qt tank. They were in with 2 other rams and some young angels. The aggression consisted mainly of just short chases. No damage done to any of the other fish. With cories and the bn you might be a bit heavy on the bottom dwellers though. For cories I really like Schwartzi, Sterbae and False Julii (Trilineatus) . And I love a big school of Rummies. 10-12 would be good.


----------



## LearnerFishLady (Feb 14, 2015)

jeaninel said:


> 240 litres, so approximately 60 gallons. What are the dimensions?
> 
> I like your stocklist. You could probably do 2 pair of Bolivian rams. I have a pair of rams that spawned while in my 20 long qt tank. They were in with 2 other rams and some young angels. The aggression consisted mainly of just short chases. No damage done to any of the other fish. With cories and the bn you might be a bit heavy on the bottom dwellers though. For cories I really like Schwartzi, Sterbae and False Julii (Trilineatus) . And I love a big school of Rummies. 10-12 would be good.


I thought that about the bottom dwellers. To begin with I was really set on the BN because I thought he/she ight do a good job of mixing up the sand for me, and I think they are fab, but I'm leaning ore towards the Corys now. Any other ideas of what would fit? I think if there was no BN there might be room for another school?


----------



## Embouck7 (Jan 11, 2015)

I vote for a par of rams (super cute and smart) and then the cory cats


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

You'll enjoy the cories more. When you have a nice sized group they're always out and about. 

So, rams, cories and rummies. Yes, you could do another school. Maybe some Congo tetras or Lemon tetra, Harlequin rasboras... lots to pick from.


----------



## LearnerFishLady (Feb 14, 2015)

Embouck7 said:


> I vote for a par of rams (super cute and smart) and then the cory cats


Is a pair a better idea then? The jury really does seem to be out on this I'm happy with a pair, but some sources seem to suggest not a good idea. 

The dimensions of the tank are 121cm x 40cm x 50cm.

Any thoughts on Otos as well as the Corys? 

Or any suggestions instead of the Bolivian Rams? Other South American stocking ideas? 

I'm expecting it to be several weeks before my tank is cycled, so lots of tie for research! 

My water is soft and slightly acidic if that helps. 

Thank you so much for the input so far


----------



## Embouck7 (Jan 11, 2015)

Cory cats should be paired or the seem to get depressed.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
my addition is this...no to the ottos jmho as i'd wait until the tank
was way more mature.
the cory cats are great in a big group they act more natural,and are
way less shy.


----------



## Embouck7 (Jan 11, 2015)

Seems like if have a sweet pair then, only needed 2 and they won't stop swimming from one end to the other.

I have two rams myself both are Electric blue (just about the same coloring as my electric blue acaras). They are to cute haha I want to get more. Mine are small smart and friendly should do well in your tank.


----------



## chiefacorn (Dec 2, 2014)

I like tetras, I have always been a fan of the Buenos Aires tetras myself. Quite possibly the hardiest fish I've ever kept. 

Try to find yourself a pair of Mystery snails that are in good condition. They should be fairly cheap, and they really help with cleanup. They are also amusing to watch them cruise, yes cruise, across the tank. They are very quick, and do a good job cleaning. Not a great job, but a good job. I keep them not just for the aesthetic pleasure of having them, but to add competition for my BN pleco so he doesn't get lazy. 

Another group you could add would be a half dozen barbs. I have Black Ruby barbs in one of my tanks, and they are gorgeous. If you have a LFS that has them, they will look very similar to a tiger barb, but more silvery than orange. But when you get the males home and into your healthy tank, their bodies turn black and their heads bright red. I have 3 and 3, and the females simply stay silver with black stripes.

Now, if you decided you want to cause the schooling fish to school, you can always forgo the rams and get a pair of Electric Blue Acaras instead. This predator will whip the rest of the community fish into shape, and they will typically stay in a group. The issue you run into then is needing to make sure the dietary needs are satisfied. Or the rummys will be lunch.


----------



## edman2012 (Mar 26, 2013)

Instead of getting a bristlenose pleco what about a whiptail catfish? They don't really bother anyone and I really don't see it causing overcrowding on the bottom of the tank with cories. They also don't eat plants. BN don't always eat plants, but sometimes they do. It's happened to me so I had to give it away.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

i wonder how many people are truly bothered about
their fish having a nibble on their plants..?.i for one don't mind it,
as i like to see my fish doing what comes naturally to them,
and i've just bought another load of plants today.


----------



## edman2012 (Mar 26, 2013)

Willow, the problem is when the majority of the plants have numerous holes in them.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

maybe i'm just lucky then,not really had much problem.


----------

